# what type



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i was just wonderin which type of plant would be best for piranha that is easy to keep and get hold of.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Any kind of valisneria or anubia are supposedly very easy to keep alive. I've got vals and java ferns in my tank currently, but we'll see how well it turns out in a few weeks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Anubias and Java Fern are my favorites, just like certain Cryptocoryne-species.
I never had luck with Sword Plants or Vallisneria, however.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Anubias and Java Fern are my favorites, just like certain Cryptocoryne-species.
> I never had luck with Sword Plants or Vallisneria, however.
> [snapback]790338[/snapback]​


same here. Swords are suppose to be hardy but for me eventually their leaves starts to lighten up and develop a hole if i dont give them co2 or some high lighting. I was under the impression they were medium/low lighting plants


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> same here. Swords are suppose to be hardy but for me eventually their leaves starts to lighten up and develop a hole if i dont give them co2 or some high lighting. I was under the impression they were medium/low lighting plants
> [snapback]792678[/snapback]​


Depends on the type of Sword. Compacta/Tropica swords are pretty tough to kill because they're low light. Amazon Swords need moderate to high light. Ruben and other swords with reds and browns need high light.


----------

